# Shut up and shoot!!!!!



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Sometime there are no words to express how you are feeling.

Today is one of those days.

Me and Mr. AK spent some quality time together this morning at my gun club.

We both were happy:

SHUT UP AND SHOOT THE AK-47!! (Funnin' and gunnin' with the AK 47) - YouTube


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun ...stay safe and enjoy.....JJ


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, bro. It was.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

nothin more fun than runnin rounds


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Sir, I perceive you are a wise man.


----------

